# Ringworm * not so nice pictures*



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok so about 2 days ago my arm was a little itchy and a little scabby and over the past 2 days ive noticed it looks like ringworm. now i dont remember how my arm started in the first place and im just a bit concerned as previously i had a very bad infection on my hand it was similar to ringworm but my doctor said he didnt know so i was under a few different medications for a few weeks which made me eugh. I know rats can carry ringworm but there are no visible signs and i know they can carry it in their nails .. buuutttt surely after this long i would be covered in ringworm if they had it ie all over my shoulder and my neck aswell as on my hands arms and legs u know. I know now im not allowed to prepare food and touch my dog and shouldnt really touch my rats either. I think im going to have to get then all in at the vets and do that light test ive heard about... i wondered if anyone had any suggestions??
Here is a picture of the infection on my arm








And here are the vile pictures from my hand a few months ago which is now healed but with a slight scar.
oh and the one on my hand was spreading like omg so fast and was sosoooo painful and was hot and itchy and was like eugh yeah vile.


























This last pic was when u could see a kind of ring shape and that was days into the infection where inside the ring it had cleared up a bit.. like i said i was on diffferent meds .. including one for fugi infections which is what ringworm is..... see that day it started i was in the garden digging.. with this new infection the only soil ive been in contact with is the soil from the snails and then from off a brick i got out the garden for the rats which was then ofcourse sterilized.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have heard of something in soil that can cause horrible rashes and that doesn't look like typical ringworm to me. The first pic definitely is. Yeah I wouldn't advise you to touch your rats or they will catch it as well.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah the first pic is the second was months ago and was after i had a day in the garden digging... i just dont know how i got it and just dont think the rats have it otherwise i thought logically i would be covered in it and im not its just that one spot on my arm.... i know i had some soil on my hands and maybe on my arm from the snails... it might be out of that... i do have a fresh unopened bag of sterilized soil ill use that from now on i was just using what i had left first u know .. ahwell bloody germs ggrrrr


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Ouch, that looks painful! You got it from soil? Are we not supposed to touch soil with our hands? I always have lol.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

lol it just seems everytime i touch soil i end up with an infection the ringworm i have now im not sure where i got it but i know the day it started itching i had soil from the snails tank on me so im guessing it was from that and hoping cause otherwise the only explanation is the rats but like i said no signs on them and if it was them then id of thought i would be covered with it.

The old infection yes it was ouch i was on 4 tablets a day for a couple of weeks i couldnt move my hand porperly it was sore and hot and itchy and just very very painful and i have a slight scar from it now. The second one was not ringworm but was still a type of infection and the doc said it was from the soil and told me to wear gloves lol.


----------

